# I'm stumped, Husqvarna string trimmer won't stay running.



## datinbros (Jul 27, 2014)

The machine will start and run for 30 seconds or so and then die. I can immediately restart the engine and it will die again. So far i have replaced the spark plug, carburetor, fuel lines and fuel filter. I have loosened fuel cap and it didn't make a difference. Does any one have any ideas?


----------



## sac-climber (Jul 27, 2014)

Turn the idle up?


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Jul 27, 2014)

Does it respond to throttle at all?


----------



## datinbros (Jul 28, 2014)

The machine responds to the throttle like it always did. I would also mention that I removed the muffler and the piston and cylinder look good as far as I can see. I removed the spark arresting screen for the time being. Maybe I will check compression.


----------



## thenne1713 (Jul 30, 2014)

Check for air leak carb to cylinder; If intermediate, maybe loose mount screws intermediate to cylinder, or pulse line leak crankcase to carb base?


----------



## datinbros (Jul 30, 2014)

I'll check and report back. Thanks for the help.


----------

